# I got my 55 gallon tank today



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got home with all my new stuff. I got a 55 gallon tank, glass tops, aqueon led light strip, marine land c-360 filter and a black stand. 

I will start to set everything up tomorrow. 

About my filter - I already have one of these filters running on another tank and was hoping to seed this new filter with some media from the old filter. What should I take out of the old filter to seed the new filter. I was thinking of taking one of the two black spongey things and maybe some sachem matrix from the old filter. I just don't want to disrupt my other tanks balance by doing this - any help would be appreciated. 

By seeding the filter and adding tetra safe start - I was hoping to be able to add my new fish fairly soon. Your thoughts on this??

Thanks


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi L.West,
Depending on how heavily stocked your existing tank is (not overstocked), you should be able to take approx. 1/2 of the bio balls, 1/2 of the noodles from your old filter and use them in the new filter. Just replace the amount you took with new media. I did this to seed my 38 gallon by just using the bio balls and noodles (I left the coarser prefilter pad and fine white polishing pad in the old filter) and it worked great. After setting up the new tank, I ran all of the API tests for a week to make sure I wasn't getting any ammonia and nitrite spikes. I only got .25ppm ammonia on one day..no nitrites and XX nitrates. I also checked the parameters in the other tank as well for about a week. Actually, I was pleasantly shocked to not see a large increase in ammonia in the 38 as that tank housed 3 fantail goldfish. 

Good luck with your new 55!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Lone dove, my other tank only has a 4" Oscar in it. I only plan to put a 2" baby Oscar in this new tank. Once i fill the tank and add the tetra safe start plus seeded filter media - at what point do I add my Oscar or do I need to add some little fish to ride out the cycling??

Just a note - my existing 75 gallon tank has only been up for a little over a month but it is fully cycled with two filters on it. I wanted to be sure I wouldn't harm the balance on my existing tank. 

Please advise on when I can add my Oscar to the new tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Take one of the existing filters off the 75 put it on your new tank and put your new filter on the 75 for a couple of months and add fish immediately. TSS would be a great idea as insurance.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice. I have a 50 gallon tank and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

*>* Dalfed...that would work too.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't want to switch around my filters - I just want to seed the new filter with media from the old.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Any part of your existing filter(sponge,bio media) will surely speed up cycling.Since you're only going to put one fish in I would think seeded filter media and TSS would allow you to put fish right in.If you don't put fish right in then the seeded media and TSS will have nothing to feed /grow on.
Enjoy new your new tank!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I just finished setting up the tank. Seeded media in new filter. How long do I have to put fish in before my bacteria start to die off. I wasn't going to add the tss until tomorrow since I just added prime to the water. 

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should be fine with tomorrow.Just add the TSS (tomorrow) and then follow directions on stocking fish.I think they say add fish right away.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Coral bandit, I took the biomax from my ac110 that was on my 75 gallon and added it to my new canister filter on my new 55 tank. I added a new bag of biomax to ac110 to carry on. 

This may be a coincidence but tonight not even 10 hours after removing that media I tested my 75 gallon and I had a reading of .25 ammonia for the first time on this tank. 

Today was water Change and vac day on that tank so I did a 40 percent water change. Not sure why I would be getting this ammonia reading. Could it have been from me stealing some of it's media?? This tank has two filters. It so the large canister was affected. 

Please let me know what you think

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sort of suprised to see readings already/or even at all.Don't think it will climb too much with only your one oscar in 75.But I would keep an eye on it for next coulpe days.With the canister running and cycled already the tank should stabilise in short order.Possibly a mini cycle ,but I really wouldn't have thought it would happen,especially so quickly.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

*i/a* I'm with coralbandit. Getting an ammonia reading that quick in your 75 is surprising to say the least. Maybe because that tank is fairly new and has just finished cycling and bacteria is still not that plentiful yet? With only the one fish in it, and the large volume of water, could it be just a false positive? Lets hope so! I would continue to run tests to rule out a mini cycle just to be safe. Removing the bio mass from the ac110 possibly stirred up some debris and the .25 ammonia is coming from that. I'm not at all familiar with the aqua clear filters and the amount and type of media that they hold. 
When I "borrowed" _*some*_ seeded media from my 26 gallon tank (Eheim 2213 canister filter) to seed my 38 gallon (Eheim 2215), I did not see any ammonia readings on the 26 gallon. I* DID* get a slight reading of ammonia on the 38g, but that was for only one day. 
Hopefully what you are seeing on your 75 is just a fluke or false reading (Keeping fingers crossed!)


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I checked the water params again this morning and I am still seeing .25 ammonia. What should I do to take care of this?? Should I add another bottle of tss.

I assumed that the canister had as much bacteria as the HOB - which is why I just pulled the bio max bag from the ac110

Please let me know what action you would take. Is this reading going to hurt my Oscar Whois now about 5" long. 

I feel horrible that I screwed up his tank by borrowing this media. Should I pull it out of the new tank and put it back in the original tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll be fine no worries.Your level is very low and should have no effect on your oscar.Not sure if TSS will help.I would ride it out minding the ammonia level and if it doesn't get up to 1(and it shouldn't) then just do your normal maintenace as you seem to have good schedule/habbits.Mini cycles (if this is what's happening )don't usaully last more than 1 week.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Great - thanks so much for letting me know. I will continue to monitor my water params each day.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I rechecked my Water params tonight and all levels are back to normal.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's great news!Now all you have do is enjoy! Please do!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know you will really enjoy it once its up and cycled.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

*w3Good deal!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Pictures of my new 55 gallon tank. It is still kinda bare - I plan to add some driftwood and some greenery.


----------

